# Black Diamond Rhom



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello









I need your advice guys! 
I'm deeply interested in buying Serrasalmus manueli or the fish illustrated on the picture below: 
http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Galleri...%20Araguaia.htm
I'm sure it is not Serrasalmus spilopleura but Serrasalmus rhombeus - am I right?
Does this fish look like Serrasalmus rhombeus "Black Diamond"? I think so but I want to make sure and hear some opinions from you - piranha experts







! 
Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Looks like a rhom to me....


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

It's a Rhombeus... Yellow diamond I think








But the different names don't have any importance because they are all Rhombeus


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

its not a spilo, but it sure is a rhom


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

thats a rhom


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

RHOM


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'd say it's a Rhom as well: shape, color (what I can make of it) and tail fin don't match S. spilopleura/maculatus.


----------



## Kitty (Jul 29, 2004)

Thanks for your help







I also think it is a Rhom (probably Black Diamond Rhom in my opinion) but I've wanted just to make sure. This week on Friday I will have this Rhom or Manny from Amazon Exotic Import - their sales agent will transport the fish to the town I live in


----------

